# Now taking reservations on spring 08 kids!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the link to my breeding Line-Up. We are expecting Blue eyes, polled and moonspots!
http://muddycreekgoats.com/Page-Lineup.html


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some very nice animals in that breeding program!! I can't wait to see the babies!! And you just can't go wrong with blue-eyes :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh i love blue eyes, but i only have one who is blue eyed :roll: But I have quite a few reservations on blue eyed possible breedings!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 Nigis with Blue-Eyes (unregistered) and a Nubian with Blue-Eyes (also unregistered). The 2 blue-eyed Nigis are bred to a blue-eyed Buck so I am really hoping for some blue eyed ones out of that. I have almost got my Breeding Schedule page done for my website. It is taking a little longer than I though it would :roll:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You may want to post this in the for sale area to get more views.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank, I will.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I want a nigerian dwarf buck for experimental breeding...I would reserve a kid but you are too far away... :roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, they are too far away from me as well... Isn't that always the way it goes??


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It sure is. I don't know of any nigerian dwarf breeders here in arkansas other than one I met at a flea market and he was selling a blue eyed buckling for $75. He was registered but price with papers was $150. Wish I would have had the money that day!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have had ALOT of trouble finding Minis around here.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

There are tons of pygmies but no Nigerians.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having problems finding either.... I am hoping that I will be able to find a few more to add to my herd


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

How far are you willing to go to get some goats??? I can give you my friend's email address, she has pygmies.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, did you try Simple Pleasures farm in your state? Dawn Hurd breeds some quality NDs.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks moonspinner. I had no clue there was even a farm here in Arkansas that has nigis. I will look them up.


----------

